# Converting printer for sublimation??



## emar (Apr 12, 2008)

Hi guys.

I'm loking into mug sublimation and wanted to know if there is any way of converting a canon pixma printer to use sublimation inks?

If not what is the cheapest printer i could buy?

Cheers


----------



## cookiesa (Feb 27, 2008)

Generally the preffered printer is Epson due to the inks, You can use the normal ink and heat set it with good reults. Not sure how you would do that for a mug though.... Shaoe could cause all sorts of issue's.

Good luck!


----------



## emar (Apr 12, 2008)

is that any epson?

which one would be the cheapest that I could use for this purpose.

Thanks


----------



## cookiesa (Feb 27, 2008)

There is a thread on here diy dtg printer under $250 (you could do it for less especially if you have a shed with a colection of bits and pieces!)

The "preffered" printer is the epson c88 (Max width is limited but not an issue for you)

This has been done as a garment printer which is flat. The problem you face is the curve on the mug. Don't do it myself but I guess if you could find a way to "roll" the mug as your platen feeds then it would be possible.....


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

emar said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> I'm loking into mug sublimation and wanted to know if there is any way of converting a canon pixma printer to use sublimation inks?
> 
> ...


The epson printers are best because of the print heads. You will need to buy dye sub ink. This ink is formulated to to turn into a gas as it's heated to 400 degrees which permiates the polymer coating on the cups or the polyester garments. Dye sub ink is used with polester garmnets or polymer coated products only.I would either purchase a c88 or a c120 for dye sub ...... JB


----------



## conde tech (Nov 15, 2007)

Since you are just starting out, I recommend the Epson C120 printer. It is a little more affordable than the other Epson printers used for sublmation. The C120 has a bulk ink system (CIS). There are refillable carts for the C120. But, I don't recommend them. They hold half the ink of the C88 refillable carts; hence, you are constantly refill the refill carts. 

I prefer the ArTainium inks. In using the Sublijet inks and the power driver, you have to tell the printer what you are going to be sublimating to. Using the ArTainium inks, you set the printer drive and software up for ArTainium inks once and off you go.

Keep in mind you can't run out to Walmart buy mugs for sublimation. You will need mugs designed for sublimation. The good news there several different types of mugs used for sublimation....ceramic, glass, stainless steel (travel mugs and water bottles), steins, morph mugs and polysub mug and travel mug.

As, for heat press or mug wraps, I recommend the mug press. Mainly, if you over tighten the mug wrap, you can permanently destroy the mug wrap.

Sonya Blackwell/Conde Systems/Tech Support


----------

